# Ammonium sulfate



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Going to go with AS as my nitrogen source next year. Going to spray 1.2lbs of AS/K to give me 0.25lbs of N/K on Bermuda. At that rate how quickly does it need to be rinsed off the blades. I'd like to go as long as possible for max uptake but don't want to take the chance of burn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need 2g/ksqft of water. Do it late in the evening and water in the am.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks @g-man I thought I had all the cool grass talk down. But you stumped me. I don't know what the g stands for in watering.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Gallons


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Well hell that was obvious lol. I apply 1/2" of irrigation 8-12 hours after spraying my current mix. So the PM spray and AM water for AS works perfect for me. Now I'm curious how many g/k a 1/2" of irrigation is. Back down a new rabbit role now. Thanks a lot! :mrgreen:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe I wasn't clear. You need to place 1.2lb of AMS into 2 gallons of water and spray those two gallons into 1000sqft. This is done to reduce the concentration of AMS in solution. Nothing to do with the irrigation.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Gotcha. Sorry. I completely misread what you were saying. I can easily add more carrier g/k. I'll check into a different tip and or pace of spraying. Currently using the Tee Turbo Tip. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You dont need new tips. If you are already calibrated to 1g/ksqft, then prep the tank with the 2g and 1.2lb AMS. Spray it in two directions over the same area (north to south, east to west or just repeat the same area). Yes, this means more walking.

Most pumps/sprayers cannot handle a higher tip nozzle flow, so check before you buy.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Sounds like a plan. I'll stick with the Turbo and go multiple directions. Thanks for you advice. :thumbup:


----------



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm looking to start applying AMS as my nitrogen source too. Thanks for the info for spraying. My soil PH is around 7.6, would spraying or spreading work better? I am currently on 6 DAG and trying to setup my fertilizer plan.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm not sure that one is better than the other. I like spraying since I can mix a whole host of products in one mix and be done and not have to source out different granules and make multiple applications. I am going with AMS for the reason you mentioned. My Ph is 7.7


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

My local source has AMS 40lbs for $20. If my math is correct that's about $5 a month on a 5K lawn for my N source(applying PGR so I'm targeting .50 lbs of N per month) plus I get the sulfur to help lower the Ph.


----------



## JeffR84 (Apr 25, 2020)

LawnScrub said:


> I'm looking to start applying AMS as my nitrogen source too. Thanks for the info for spraying. My soil PH is around 7.6, would spraying or spreading work better? I am currently on 6 DAG and trying to setup my fertilizer plan.


Spreading or spraying won't make a difference as far as how much it affects your pH.


----------



## LawnScrub (Jun 4, 2020)

Just looking to apply N, but thought ams might be better with my ph. Would it be better for me to get urea or ams.


----------



## JeffR84 (Apr 25, 2020)

@LawnScrub ams would be better with your pH. Urea also has a slight acidifying affect but not as much as ams.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I had good results spraying Urea and Feature this year. I applied 2 apps of elemental sulfur. I'll see where my Ph is come spring. I want to aggressively go after my Ph level next year. I want to do a few months of AMS and see how it's going before I decide to start applying citric acid.

Do y'all know of a good Ph test kit that I can use so I don't have to send in a soil sample just to test just to get an accurate Ph reading.


----------

